# Prostatakrebs > Veranstaltungshinweise und Verbandsarbeit >  Workshop: Vorsorgeuntersuchung

## Anonymous1

Hallo Forum,

in Kürze treffen sich einige engagierte Selbsthilfegruppensprecher zu einem Workshop mit der Thematik:

*Warum gehen noch nicht einmal 20 % aller infrage kommenden Männer zur Vorsorgeuntersuchung Prostatakrebs und was können wir tun, um eine höhere Beteiligung zu erreichen.*

Ich habe die Bitte an das Forum, hier in diesem Diskussionsthread Anregungen, Vorschläge und Ideen einzubringen, über die man sich Gedanken machen sollte. Über eine lebhafte Beteiligung würde ich mich sehr freuen!

Grüße Dieter

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Dieter,

Vorsorge für meinen auch gefährdeten Sohn, auch er hat nie Fieber, bedeutet ab einem mittelhohen Alter, 1 x im Jahr Fieberbett, als Immunstimulierung. 
Das wird natürlich von dir nicht befürwortet, du hast da was anderes erwartet.

Gruß in den Norden, Konrad

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Dieter,

es wäre korrekter den Begriff "Früherkennung" anstatt "Vorsorgeuntersuchung" zu verwenden. 

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## Anonymous1

> Hallo Dieter,
> 
> es wäre korrekter den Begriff "Früherkennung" anstatt "Vorsorgeuntersuchung" zu verwenden. 
> 
> Gruß
> Wolfgang


Hallo Wolfgang, Du sprichst den Knackpunkt an: Früherkennung sollte die Absicht der Vorsorgeuntersuchung sein, um Späterkennung zu vermeiden. In dieser Absicht enthalten ist natürlich der Wunsch der Männer und ihrer Familie nach Sicherheit und alles zu tun, möglichst keine bösen Überraschungen zu erleben.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## vaukaa

Hallo allerseits,

meine BKK (BMW) hat schon des längeren ein kleines Heftchen an ihre Mitglieder verteilt, in dem Arztbesuche abgestempelt werden können. Es gibt dort die Möglichkeit, sich Zahnarztbesuche, den "ab 35 Check" und auch Vorsorgeuntersuchungen quittieren zu lassen. Jeder Arztstempel wird unterschiedlich bepunktet, der PSA Test ist mit 50 Punkte bewertet. Auch Gesundheitskurse wie Ernährungsberatungen und bestimmte Fitnesstudios und Sportvereine kommen in die "Punkteränge".
Am Ende, wenn das Heft voll ist, kann man sich aus einer Prämientabelle was Schönes raussuchen oder auch Bares erhalten.
Ich finde, das könnte was sein, um einige ältere Herren zum Urologen zu bringen.

Volker

----------


## Anonymous1

> Ich finde, das könnte was sein, um einige ältere Herren zum Urologen zu bringen.


Finde ich auch, gute Idee, Volker. Das müsste man über die Krankenkassen anleiern. Meine Kasse hat so etwas ähnliches in dieser Art für die Zahnersatzleistungen. Da muss man einmal im Jahr beim Zahnarzt gewesen sein und dann wird es billiger mit den Dritten etc. Es sollte, um Deine Anregung aufzugreifen, einen Krebs-Vorsorgepass geben, in dem alle Krebs-Vorsorgeleistungen aufgeführt sind und bei Inanspruchnahme der Vorsorge beispielsweise einen Bonus im Beitragssatz bewirkt... bei Nichtinanspruchnahme vielleicht sogar einen Malus???? Wenn Prostata dann unter anderem mitgeführt wird bei Haut und Darm, würde evtl. diese unverständliche Bauchnabelpsyche gemildert.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Liebe Diskutanten,

bekanntermaßen habe ich Früherkennung betrieben. Mein Urologe behielt jedoch Gelassenheit bis PSA etwas über 9 (9 nach seinem Labor, nach meinem 7,46). So hatte ich Zeit, mich ausführlich u.a. in dieses Forum einzulesen und mir eine Meinung zu bilden. 

Da nach meiner zwischenzeitlichen Überzeugung Diagnose und standardmäßige Therapie des PK mangelhaft sind, stehe ich einer Früherkennung recht kritisch gegenüber. *Ich befürworte Früherkennung nur in Verbindung mit Veränderung der aktuellen Umstände von Vorbeugung, Diagnose, Therapie und Nachsorge.* Wenn der BPS dies konsequent einfordert, was nicht ausreichend der Fall ist, kann er als Patientenvertretung Früherkennung vorschlagen. In Hinsicht auf große Teile der Urologenschaft sehe ich das aus den hier häufig diskutierten Gründen (Übertherapie e.c.t.) kritisch. 

Es ist _nicht_ medizinischer Konsenz, dass Früherkennung beim PK die Sterberate insgesamt verbessert. Die schönen, verkürzt dargestellten Erfolgs-Statistiken aus Tirol, die Josef immer bringt, enthalten leider den Fehler, dass, wenn man immer jüngere, somit logischerweise Patienten mit weniger fortgeschrittenem PK erfasst, sich die Todesrate verringern muss.

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Dieter,

die GEK hat da ganz andere Vorstellungen bzw. die Autoren Prof. Böcking und Dr. Samsel in der Broschüre: 
Prostatakrebs Diagnose und Prognose - Mit uns geht es Ihnen gut.

Dort auf s. 36 ist zu lesen: Laut Statistik haben Patienten eine längere Überlebenszeit als Patienten, bei denen der Prostatakrebs später diagnostiziert wurde. Stimmt das so?

Nein diese Aussage ist so nicht richtig.

"Bei Patienten, die an Krebsfrüherkennungsprogrammen teilnehmen wurden Tumore häufig in früheren Stadien entdeckt. Deren längere Überlebenszeiten ergeben sich aber nicht unbedingt aus der durchgeführten Therapie, sondern aus der Vorverlegung der Diagnose um die Zeit, die normalerweise vergeht, bis der Krebs, durch Beschwerden auffällt. Dabei kann es sich um viele Jahre handeln, die der Tumor auch unbehandelt bräuchte, um die Stadien zu durchlaufen. Will man den Gewinn an Überlebensjahren durch die Th. in einem früheren Stadium beurteilen, muss man die Jahre abziehen, die der Tumor auch unbehandelt gebraucht hätte, um dann zum Tode zu führen."
Ich kann dem Workshop nur empfehlen sich die Broschüre an zu schauen, wenn man damit was anfangen will.
Aber man will ja beschäftigt werden.

Wie oft lesen wir, ich war immer bei der PCa-Vorsorge und plötzlich war der agressive Krebs da. Da müsste man manche Urologen (wie vorsichtig ich bin) besser schulen. Je früher diagnostiziert wurde, die vielen alten Männer, je länger kann man therapieren, je länger ist man evtl. undicht und impotent.
Dann workt mal schön, Gruß Konrad

----------


## Anonymous1

Na, Konrad, und auch Wolfgang, irgendwie kommt ihr mir unlogisch vor! Eigentlich müsste die Vorsorgeuntersuchung, so wie sie zur Zeit gemacht wird, Eurer Denke doch sehr entgegenkommen.

"Tach Herr Doktor, einmal Hafenrundfahrt bitte".
"Tschüss, lieber Patient, heut ham wir leider nix gesehn, war Nebel".

Eigentlich doch die perfekte Umsetzung des Argumentes 

"bloß nicht die Erkennung des Krebses vorverlegen, is ja eh ohne (bewiesenen) Nutzen."

Das bisschen Ironie konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen. Frei nach dem Motto: 
"Sarkasmus ist die niedrigste Form des Witzes, aber die höchste Form der Intelligenz." 
Zu mehr hat meine Intelligenz heute nicht gereicht, vielleicht kommt beim "Workeln" mehr.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Dieter,

ich habe mich bewusst für Früherkennung ausgesprochen, dieses aber an Bedingungen geknüpft. 

Wichtig ist es m.E., wenn man sich für etwas einsetzt, die Gegenargumente zu beachten. Das ist für den Erkenntnisprozess wichtig. Oder verstehst Du dich als Vollzieher von Urologeninteressen? Ich denke doch nein. Du bist ein Vertreter der Patienten und da kann man nicht abwägend genug sein.

Schöne Grüße
Wolfgang

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Dieter,

ich möchte hier noch einmal einfügen, was ich heute an anderer Stelle geschrieben habe:

Es gibt sicher noch viele weitere Möglichkeiten, wie diverse "Bonckhoff-Marker", sich *vor* einer Therapie eine umfassende Meinung zu bilden. Und, dass diese Möglichkeiten, lieber Lars, nicht ausreichend genutzt werden, ist wohl eine Tatsache. Und insofern, da hat Dr. B. absolut recht, werden die Patienten ohne ausreichende Basis in diverse Therapien geschickt, die lebenslange massive Nebenwirkungen haben und sehr häufig schlimmer als das Ursprungsleiden sind. _Und, insofern hat m.E. ein Patient Glück (siehe hier gerade im Forum), der seinen Krebs nicht gekannt hat und ohne Inkontinenz, Impotenz usw. 78 Jahre alt geworden ist. 
_*Noch mehr Glück hätte solch ein Patient, wenn er frühzeitig erkannt würde und dann vernünftig diagnostiziert und behandelt. Doch das ist im Wesentlichen nicht gegeben, sonst bräuchte es den BPS und das Forum nicht.

*Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Dieter, 

heute haben wir nichts gesehen, kennen wir doch und dann kommt eine nach der anderen Rebiopsie, um möglichsr früh therapieren zu können. Bis zu 7 kenne ich, wird auch mehr geben. Auch das war wichtig beim DGU-Treffen in Stuttgart, ich habe es mehrfach gehört. Irgen wann findet man bei den meisten älteren Männern was, auch wenn nichts da ist, auch das kennen wir, nicht nur ich, hoffentlich sehr selten.

Ich hatte nur Böcking und Samsel zitiert, ist das verwerflich, auch darauf hin zu weisen. Neutral sollten wir sein und nicht der Urologie unsere Männer "ausliefern". Das Zitat ist natürlich noch länger, das solltest auch du kennen.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Konrad, ist doch ok, wenn Du Böcking oder Samsel zitierst. Verwerflich, wieso das denn?

Bloß habe ich Probleme eine Logik zu finden. Dir nach könnte man doch auch den IGEL-PSA-Test wegnehmen, kommen ja doch so viele erfolglose Biopsien dabei raus und Rebiopsien 7 und mehr. Das wäre doch konsequent, Dir nach, oder?

Konrad, welche Antwort hast Du eigentlich für die Männer parat, die darüber klagen, Prostatakrebs, rechtzeitige Vorsorgeuntersuchung und PSA-Test nicht wahrgenommen zu haben und die von der Diagnose Prostatakrebs - z u    s p ä t -  überrascht wurden?

Einen von denen, inzwischen an Prostatakrebs verstorben, kanntest Du persönlich.

Eine angenehme Nacht wünscht
Dieter

----------


## Harro

*Nun also Früherkennung
*
"Auf, Auf Ihr Männer zur Früherkennung - Tausende Urologen können nicht irren", und wenn sie denn was gefunden haben, könnt Ihr sicher sein, dass sie sich nicht eher zufrieden geben werden, bis sie Euch gesund kuriert haben. Soweit Polemik.

Wenn man Nachbarn oder auch langjährige Freunde bei einem Plausch mal unversehens auf das Thema Früherkennung mit der knappen Frage anspricht: "lässt Du gelegentlich eigentlich auch mal Deine Prostata auf mögliche Veränderungen untersuchen?", bekommt man oft ausweichende Antworten, und man erhält den Eindruck, dass es dem Befragten irgendwie unangenehm ist, über ein Thema, das in gewissem Sinne den Intimbereich betrifft, sich äußern zu müssen. Schnell ablenkend, bevor das Thema zu differenziert werden könnte, heißt es denn auch oft nur, "bei mir ist alles in Ordnung, ich habe auch überhaupt keine Probleme, also, warum soll ich denn da zur Untersuchung gehen"? In den letzten Monaten hatte ich auch wiederholt Kontakt zu Medienvertretern. Die Bereitschaft der örtlichen Tageszeitungen, Platz für Hinweise auf die Notwendigkeit von Untersuchungen zur Früherkennung in Ihren Zeitungen zur Verfügung zu stellen, ist fast Null. Das müsste man ein wenig aufbereiten, damit es überhaupt jemand liest. Aufbereiten, ja womit denn? Vielleicht mit humorvollen Späßchen oder lustigen Karikaturen? Und überhaupt, man sei doch nicht für solche Hinweise, Ermahnungen, womöglich noch Belehrungen zuständig. Das sollte man doch den zuständigen Ärzten überlassen, und die wollten ohnehin schon genug kostenlose Hinweise auf irgendwelche Kongresse etc. abgedruckt haben. Senden Sie uns doch mal einen Vorschlag, wie Sie sich das so vorstellen. Der Vorschlag war dann entweder zu lang, enthielt zu viel fachchinesisch, und man müsse letztlich bedenken, dass es sich eigentlich um ein Tabu-Thema handelt, das meist nur hinter vorgehaltener Hand  abgehandelt wird.  Wenn es aber doch nicht gelingt, ein solches Thema zu enttabuisieren, wie will man denn dann an die Männer herankommen?  Manchmal geben fürsorgliche Frauen Hilfestellung, und hier würde ich auch den ersten Hebel ansetzen. So manche Frau hat mehr Einfluss auf ihren Mann als Zeitungsberichte, die ohnehin meist überlesen werden, es sei denn, es handelt sich um eine Veranstaltung vor Ort zum Thema "Prostatakrebs - Früherkennung".  Der Schwerpunkt einer Strategie, Männer zu einer Früherkennungsuntersuchung zu bewegen, besser wohl noch zu überreden, sollte also vordergründig im familiären Bereich liegen. Dann würde ich versuchen, die Presse zu motivieren, noch besser zu überzeugen, doch auch mal kostenlos über die Hauptbeweggründe für eine regelmäßige Untersuchung zur Früherkennung zu berichten, d. h. es sollte z. B. ein SHG-Leiter zur örtlichen Presse einen heißen Draht aufbauen. Nur so wird es gelingen, bei einem Gespräch bei einer Tasse Kaffee, dass sich die oftmals hoffnungslos überlasteten lokalen Redakteure bereit finden, kostenlose und aufklärende Berichte zum Thema Früherkennung mit einzuplanen.

*"Die meisten leben in den Ruinen ihrer Gewohnheit"*
(Jean Cocteau)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Harald,

in meinem persönlichen Umfeld werbe ich nicht mehr für den PSA-Test. Ich möchte nicht die Verantwortung eingehen, wenn mich jemand später nach einer RPE fragt, ob sich sein Leben nun verbessert oder verschlechtert hätte.

Der PSA-Test als Früherkennung wird von den Kassen nicht nur aus Sparsamkeit nicht bezahlt.

Die Begründung kann man hier bei der AOK nachlesen: http://www.aok.de/bund/psa/content/e...fa13ccef3368d8 

Patientenvertreter dürfen sich nicht als verlängerter Arm von Ärzten verstehen. Deshalb diskutieren wir hier das Für und Wider. 

Gruß
Wolfgang

Zitat:" 

*Kontroversen um den PSA-Test* Der PSA-Test zur Früherkennung von Prostatakrebs ohne entsprechenden Verdacht oder Anhaltspunkte ist umstritten. Die Kritik betrifft 
die mangelhafte Treffsicherheit des Tests.die Möglichkeit der Überdiagnose von langsam wachsenden, ungefährlichen Krebsgeschwülsten, die dann unnötigerweise behandelt werden.die Unsicherheit hinsichtlich des Nutzens einer Behandlung bei durch den PSA-Test entdecktem Prostatakrebs. Bisher ist nicht belegt, dass durch die Früherkennung weniger Männer an Prostatakrebs sterben." Zitat Ende

----------


## Harro

*Das ist ja das Dilemma!!

*Lieber Wolfgang, unter dieser Prämisse läuft dieser Thread:

"Hallo Forum,

in Kürze treffen sich einige engagierte Selbsthilfegruppensprecher zu einem Workshop mit der Thematik:

*Warum gehen noch nicht einmal 20 % aller infrage kommenden Männer zur Vorsorgeuntersuchung Prostatakrebs und was können wir tun, um eine höhere Beteiligung zu erreichen."

*Auf Grund Deiner ersten Kritik zur Wortfindung Vorsorgeuntersuchung und wegen mangelndem Echo auf meine erste Einlassung habe ich diese und die dann folgende ja auch gelöscht. Meine ganz brave Beschreibung meiner persönlichen Eindrücke haben nun immerhin bewirkt, dass ich aus Deiner  persönlichen Einstellung entnehmen kann, wie wenig empfehlenswert es ist, womöglich verbunden mit tatsächlich späterem Vorwurf,  einen unnötigen Rat erteilt zu haben, Freunden und Nachbarn etwas über Früherkennung vorzugaukeln. Ich werde mich da in Zukunft auch vornehm zurückhalten.
Man macht sich mit diesem Thema nicht beliebt und gilt allenfalls als Wichtigtuer. Das mag frustrierend sein; aber warum immer gegen den Strom schwimmen. Einigen Bekannten gehe ich nach Meinung meiner Frau mit dem Thema Prostatakrebs vielleicht ohnehin schon auf die Nerven, und sie bittet mich manchmal schon vor einem Treffen zu einer gemütlichen Runde, doch um Himmels willen dieses Dauerthema zu meiden.

*"Philosophieren bedeutet zuallererst, gegen die eigene Dummheit zu kämpfen"
*(Andrè Glucksmann)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Anonymous1

> in meinem persönlichen Umfeld werbe ich nicht mehr für den PSA-Test. Ich möchte nicht die Verantwortung eingehen, wenn mich jemand später nach einer RPE fragt, ob sich sein Leben nun verbessert oder verschlechtert hätte.


Hallo Wolfgang,

da möchte ich aber jetzt auch dir die Frage stellen:

Wolfgang, welche Antwort hast Du eigentlich für die Männer parat, die darüber klagen, Prostatakrebs, rechtzeitige Vorsorgeuntersuchung und PSA-Test nicht wahrgenommen zu haben und die von der Diagnose Prostatakrebs - z u s p ä t - überrascht wurden?

Gruß Dieter

----------


## Harro

*Fragen -Antworten - Worauf?

*Hallo, Wolfgang, ich genieße es, wie mein Husumer Ex-Kontrahent "er kann nicht mit mir und ich kann nicht mit ihm" mir aus dem Wege geht, ja mich, und das ist ja nicht so ganz verkehrt, ignoriert. Das bringt sicher Vorteile, weil unnötiges Geschwafel, wie meines hier, unterbleiben wird.

*"Man erkennt einen Philosophen daran, dass er drei glänzenden und lauten Dingen aus dem Wege geht: dem Ruhme, den Fürsten und den Frauen - womit nicht gesagt ist, das sie nicht zu ihm kämen"
*(Friedrich Nietzsche)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Dieter,

da ich mit dem Thema offen umgehe, kann mich jeder jederzeit fragen, wie ich zu meine Erkenntnis gekommen bin. Dann wird er natürlich auf den PSA-Test hingewiesen, mit dem Zusatz, dass, wenn er ein schlechtes Ergebnis hat, sich mit weiteren Fragen an mich wenden kann.

Die genaue Antwort auf Deine Frage lautet: Ich kenne keine Männer in meinem Alter, die nicht wissen, dass es einen PSA-Test gibt. Ich kenne auch niemanden, der nicht weiß, dass Rauchen und Übergewicht schädlich sind. 

Wer mit zunehmendem Alter seine Lebensweise nicht ändert und keine Früherkennung wahrnimmt, der will das nicht. Ich kenne Männer, die haben Gicht und essen trotzdem reichlich Sondermüll (Schweinefleisch und Wurst). Da gibt es nun völlig klare Zusammenhänge. Die wollen auch nichts hören.

Als Patientenvertreter, besonders aber im Privatkreis, geht man mit dem Hinweis auf Krebsfrüherkennung beim Prostatakarzinom Verantwortung ein. Diese muss man dann auch wahrnehmen, indem man Lösungen aufzeigt. Und da haben wir bekanntermaßen unterschiedliche Ansichten. Mein Weg ist unbequem und nicht von der Mainstreammedizin unterstützt. Jemanden zur RPE schicken, ist einfacher. Da kann man auf schöne Zahlen zurückgreifen. Und wenn das Dilemma eingetreten ist, heißt es, du hast leider Pech gehabt. Du gehörst zu den 40 %. 
Für Lotterien mit Nebenwirkungen muss sich jeder alleine entscheiden. Meine Lotterie bereitet wenigsten keine Probleme. Und, ich wiederhole mich, die meisten Männer machen nichts. Das ist auch Lotterie, bloß noch angenehmer, so lange nichts passiert.

Viele Grüße
Wolfgang

----------


## silver dollar

> Zitat:" 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kontroversen um den PSA-Test* Der PSA-Test zur Früherkennung von Prostatakrebs ohne entsprechenden Verdacht oder Anhaltspunkte ist umstritten. Die Kritik betrifft 
> die mangelhafte Treffsicherheit des Tests.die Möglichkeit der Überdiagnose von langsam wachsenden, ungefährlichen Krebsgeschwülsten, die dann unnötigerweise behandelt werden.die Unsicherheit hinsichtlich des Nutzens einer Behandlung bei durch den PSA-Test entdecktem Prostatakrebs. Bisher ist nicht belegt, dass durch die Früherkennung weniger Männer an Prostatakrebs sterben." Zitat Ende


Zitat aus dem AOK Webauftritt hinsichtlich PSA und Weiterentwicklung:

*..... auch gibt es derzeit keine zur Krebsfrüherkennung geeigneten Alternativen zum PSA-Test, die Prostatakrebs zuverlässiger erkennen. Ungeachtet dessen könnte es sein, dass immer empfindlichere Tests das Problem der Überdiagnose verstärken.* 

und nun ???? die Alternative, dass betroffene Maenner im später dagegenhalten koennen,wenn er frühzeitig erkannt würde und dann vernünftig diagnostiziert und behandelt worden wäre finde ich nicht so ueberzeugend.

Gruss aus dem Norden

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Silver Dollar,

wie ich Dieter gerade geschrieben habe, stimmen wir in der Beurteilung der Therapien nicht überein. Das dürfte für uns beide auch zutreffen.

So gibt es eben, aus Sicht diverser Ärzte und auch meiner Sicht, die vernünftige Behandlung nicht und eine vernünftige Diagnose wird nur höchst selten durchgeführt.

So bleibt, zumindest für mich, ein praktisch nicht auflösbares Problem übrig. Oder, anders formuliert, egal, wie man sich entscheidet, es kann immer richtig oder falsch sein.

Danke für die Grüße aus dem Norden. Meine Großeltern haben in Hamburg gelebt, meine Cousine ist aus Kiel. 

So grüße ich aus dem "Süden" nach Norden
Wolfgang

----------


## silver dollar

Hallo Wolfgang,

ich habe kein Problem mit "agree to disagree" hinsichtlich Therapie bei uns
schliesslich gibt es noch keine angeordnete uniformierte Meinung.

Danke fuer die Gruesse aus dem Sueden, ich bin geb. Mittelfranke, habe lange Jahre nahe Muenchen gelebt und mich erst spaet in den Norden aufgemacht.

Gruss

----------


## Schorschel

> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wie eine Krankenkasse, die sich marketingmäßig-griffig "Gesundheitskasse" nennt, so etwas schreiben kann, lieber Wolfgang, verstehe ich nicht.

Diese Warnung heißt doch nichts Anderes als...

*"Bitte möglichst lange kein PSA messen, weil sich bei einem erhöhten Wert die Übertherapie-Automatismen bei Urologen (Leitlinie) und Patienten (Angst, Krebs muss raus!) als unkontrollierbar erwiesen werden."*

Das kann doch nicht allen Ernstes das Dogma der deutschen Prostatakrebs-Früherkennung sein!? Bedeutet diese These doch im Gegenzug, dass man alle Männer am besten erst einmal blind in relativ hohe Alters- und damit PSA- und PK-Kategorien rennen lässt, nur weil man bei früher PK-Erkennung unkontrollierte Übertherapie-Mechanismen befürchtet.

Damit schließt sich der Bogen zu meinem AS-Thread. Wenn AS eine etablierte Frühphasen-Therapieform wäre, die auf Basis akzeptierter Kriterien von Urologen und Patienten angstfrei empfohlen bzw. angenommen würde, wären die (im übrigen finanz-induzierten) Übertherapie-Sorgen der Kassen unbegründet.

Schorschel

----------


## wassermann

Werte Diskutanten,

Man kann noch lange hin- und herdiskutieren.

Es kann letztendlich nicht überzeugend nachgewiesen werden, dass kurative Therapien definitiv kurieren. Mir sind keine Studien bekannt, die junge Betroffene (etwa gut unter 60) bis ins hohe Alter, also mind. 20-30 Jahre lang begleiten und deren Rezidivraten feststellen.
Ebenso fehlen vergleichbare Daten für AS/WW etc, also Verzicht auf kurative Therapien. Der abgedroschene Spruch vom Sterben mit, nicht an PK kann seine Gültigkeit haben, aber eben bislang nur für Betroffene mit Lebenserwartungen bei Therapiebeginn von max. 10-15 Jahren.
AS, wie bislang vorgestellt, wäre dann eine Art Zwischenlösung: Therapie nicht gleich, aber dann, wenn es nötig ist. Klingt doch vernünftig, kann man für sich in Betracht ziehen. Bei der trotz allem noch "dünnen" Diagnose-Basis würde ich aber als Arzt nicht in diese Richtung beraten wollen.

Ich befürchte, beide Seiten befinden sich noch sehr im Reiche der Spekulation und des Wunschdenkens. 
Vielleicht kann ja jemand mit der wissenschaftlichen Klärung aufwarten?!

Bis dahin ist individuell anzuwägen, ob man lieber die Gefahr der Über- oder die der Untertherapie eingeht.

Aber um überhaupt in den "Genuss" dieser Fragestellung zu kommen, ist Früherkennung dringend nötig!

Beste Grüße aus dem Westen!

Wassermann

----------


## Anonymous1

> Die genaue Antwort auf Deine Frage lautet: Ich kenne keine Männer in meinem Alter, die nicht wissen, dass es einen PSA-Test gibt. Ich kenne auch niemanden, der nicht weiß, dass Rauchen und Übergewicht schädlich sind.


Hallo lieber Wolfgang,

warum weichst Du aus? Das ist keine genaue Antwort! Ich habe Dich nicht gefragt, ob Du jemand kennst, der nichts davon weiß, dass es den PSATest gibt. 

Mit anderen Worten: Ich möchte Dich nochmals fragen, was Du einem Mann, seinem Lebenspartner und nicht zuletzt seinen Kindern vermitteln würdest, der die Vorsorgeuntersuchungen nicht wahrgenommen hat und deshalb keine Früherkennung, sondern eine Späterkennung erleidet und bei dem man einen Prostatakrebstod in absehbarer Zeit prognostizieren muss.

Bitte, eine genaue Antwort. Hutschi habe ich keine Frage gestellt, aber seinen Beitrag gelesen.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

> *Ich befürworte Früherkennung nur in Verbindung mit Veränderung der aktuellen Umstände von Vorbeugung, Diagnose, Therapie und Nachsorge.* Wenn der BPS dies konsequent einfordert, was nicht ausreichend der Fall ist, kann er als Patientenvertretung Früherkennung vorschlagen. In Hinsicht auf große Teile der Urologenschaft sehe ich das aus den hier häufig diskutierten Gründen (Übertherapie e.c.t.) kritisch.


Hallo lieber, Wolfgang,

ich möchte Dich nochmals fragen, was Du einem Mann, seinem Lebenspartner und nicht zuletzt seinen Kindern vermitteln würdest, der die Vorsorgeuntersuchungen nicht wahrgenommen hat und deshalb keine Früherkennung, sondern eine Späterkennung erleidet und bei dem man einen Prostatakrebstod in absehbarer Zeit prognostizieren muss.

Gruß Dieter


Hallo Dieter,

ich habe heute nacht mal darüber nachgedacht, wie man eine vorwurfsvolle Frage auf einen versäumten frühzeitigen PSA-Test, auf den man nicht hingewiesen wurde, wohl beantworten könnte. Gestern abend hatte ich eine technische Variante, nach der man verschiedene Fälle unterscheiden müsste. So gäbe es den hier im Forum öfter auftauchenden 78-jährigen mit fortgeschrittenem Krebs. Dem müsste man sagen, 28 Jahre lang Glück gehabt, nicht impotent und inkontinent durch Heilung geworden. Einem 50-jährigen müsste man vielleicht sagen, Glück gehabt, es ist noch nicht zu spät. Und einen Mann von 42 mit hochaggressivem Krebs würde man mit dem PSA-Test gar nicht erkennen.

Ich denke aber, die Fragestellung muss eher philosophisch betrachtet werden. Da gibt es sicher Schlauere, die das besser beantworten könnten. Meine Gedanken dazu sind: Man kann nicht versuchen, die Gegenwart ständig aus der Sicht der Zukunft zu betrachten. Man muss hier und heute leben. Glück und Zufriedenheit im Heute entstehen nicht durch Wissen darüber, dass man Krebs hat, entstehen nicht dadurch, dass man ständig nach Katastrophen sucht. Man muss sich gegen die wehren, die einen in ihr Boot ziehen wollen, die, die Katastrophen herbeisehnen oder gar davon leben. Man muss sich wehren, gegen die, die ständig das Wort Klimaerwärmung im Munde führen und dabei die heute alten Leute in den Altersheimen vergessen. Man muss sich wehren gegen eine Medizinindustrie, die ständig mit Kranken gefüttert werden will, gegen Banken, die Lotterielose als Geldanlagen verkaufen, Versicherungen, die einem weismachen wollen, wenn man versichert wäre, würde man keine Probleme mehr haben usw. usf.. 

Und so gibt es Menschen, zu denen ich nicht gehöre, die leben hier und heute. Männer, die nichts darüber wissen wollen, dass sie mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit einen Prostatakrebs haben. Frauen, insbesondere junge, die nicht ihr Brüste als Last empfinden wollen, sondern als Quell des Lebens und der Lust. 

Man kann das ewig fortführen. 

So lange Vorbeugung, Diagnose, Therapie und Nachsorge nicht ausreichend sind, muss man, wie es die Gmünder Ersatzkasse tut und die AOK, auch auf die Risiken des Testes hinweisen. Andernfalls wäre man ein  Scharlatan, der etwas verspricht, was nicht haltbar ist. Damit stünde man aber immerhin im gesellschaftlichen Konsens, denn die Gesellschaft ist voll mit selbsternannten Heilsbringern.

Dieter, man sollte die Diskussion dann eventuell wieder, bis zur nächsten Runde, ruhen lassen. 

Philospohische Grüße nach Husum

Wolfgang

----------


## Anonymous1

> Dieter, man sollte die Diskussion dann eventuell wieder, bis zur nächsten Runde, ruhen lassen.


OK, einverstanden. Wir sprechen uns nach dem "Workeln" wieder. Beim workeln übrigens werden wir u.A. einen nicht unbedeutenden Mann aus der Mangelsparte Onkologie zu Gast haben. Wir wollen uns keine schönen Powerpoint-Folien zu Gemüte führen, sondern das Thema ausreizen. Schaun mer mal.

Gruß nach Berlin
Dieter

----------


## Horst a

Hallo Wolfgang, 
was aber soll man einem Arzt (URO) sagen, der einen 5 Jahre lang alle 3 Monate untersucht hat und nichts feststellt? Und erst. wenn eine Vertretung kommt, erfährt, dass der Patient PK hat. Es ist schwer solche Ausaagen zu treffen.
Horst a

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Horst,

meine Antwort auf Deine Frage lautet: Der Arzt muss verklagt werden. 


Traurige Grüße
Wolfgang

----------


## Josef

*PSA - ich auch?* 
   		 			 			WCMH-Dreiländerkongress: PSA  Aussagekraft und Interpretation

Das prostataspezifische Antigen (PSA) hat zu einem dramatischen Anstieg der Inzidenz und zur frühzeitigen Erkennung des Prostatakarzinoms geführt. Die heilbaren Tumore haben zugenommen, die lokal oder disseminiert fortgeschrittenen deutlich abgenommen. 
PSA allein
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...5848#post35848

----------


## Josef

Servus Wolfgang!

".......Und einen Mann von 42 mit hochaggressivem Krebs würde man mit dem PSA-Test gar nicht erkennen......."

Mit 
ca. 41 J.: PSA ca. 2,5
ca. 43: ca. 3,5, Stanzung oB
ca. 46: ca. 4,5, Stanzung oB

Heute: oB, PSA leider wegen Andererkrankung nicht mehr relevant.

LG.

Josef


PS: Presseaussendung: FORDERUNGEN zum WELTKREBSTAG 2008

http://www.krebsforum.at/forum/index...8.html#msg7838

----------


## Günter Feick

Liebe Mitstreiter,

die Position des BPS zur Früherkennung ist in der Presseverlautbarung vom 11. August 08 dargestellt. Dieser Text ist auch auf der BPS homepage einsehbar.

Unsere Kernaussage ist - 

1. Der PSA Test ist wichtig, und er muss eingebettet sein in einen Diagnose- Beratungs- und Abwägungsprozess.
2. Die digitale rektale Untersuchung (DRU), die jetzige kassenfinanzierte Früherkennungsuntersuchung, kann einen Prostatakrebs im frühen Stadium nicht erkennen.

Tatsache ist auch, dass es noch nicht möglich ist, im Frühstadium erkannten Prostatakrebs zu unterscheiden nach tödlich verlaufenenden Karzinomen, wenn sie nicht behandelt werden und Karzinomen, welche Männern lebenslang keine tödliche Gefahr bedeuten werden.

Vorhandene empirischen Hilfsmittel, Algorithmen, Tabellen und Messwerte weiterer Marker sind Hilfsmittel, die der PSA Bestimmung zu einer verbesserten Aussagekraft verhelfen können. Damit kann die Wahl des wahrscheinlich günstigsten Therapiezeitpunktes und Therapiemethode am besten eingrenzt werden. 

Der BPS setzt sich für die Prostatakrebs Früherkennung und den PSA Test ein, weil damit dem Mann die Chance eröffnet wird, zu einem frühen Stadium, selbstverantwortlich und in Kooperation mit Ärzten informierte Entscheidungen zu treffen. 

Für diese Systematik, für eine verbesserte, aktualisierte Leitlinie, für mehr und bessere Forschung und für bessere Therapien arbeiten die ehrenamtlich tätigen Mitglieder des BPS und seine Mitarbeiterinnen und Mitarbeiter.

Günter

----------


## Anonymous1

Lieber Günter,

vielen Dank für das Statement des BPS-Vorstandes zur Position des Verbandes in der Prostatakrebs-Vorsorge und zur Begründung dieser Aussagen. Vielleicht gelingt es uns, eine bessere Qualität in der Vorsorge zu erreichen, vielleicht als Anfang ein erster kleiner regionaler Schritt?

Knapp gefasste Infos finden sich auf der Homepage unseres Landesverbandes Schleswig-Holstein:

Workshop Prostatakrebs-Vorsorge

Gruß Dieter

----------


## Josef

Die Hassliebe Deutschland - Österreich - Deutschland - Österreich besteht nicht nur beim Fußball, und lebt immer wieder auf`s Neue auf.

Volksabstimmung darüber gibt es keine. Bei Befragungen auf der Straße ist das Ergebnis je nachdem wer zuletzt im Breitensport den Sieg errungen hat.

Gesundheit,
nicht nur mit einer Maß Bier, zur Deckung der notwendigen "3 Liter täglich"!
Als Ex-Tiroler blicke ich gerne seit Jahrzehnten nach Bayern, zu meinen Freunden, wirklich! Obwohl ich keine Bekanntschaften dort habe.
Du liebes Bayern bist so groß und weise wie unser ganzes Österreich. Sehe ich deshalb gerne zu meinem Bruder bzw. gleich zu Deutschland? 
Vieles was in Österreich geschieht wurde in Deutschland "vorgetestet". Warum auch nicht?

Vorsorge - Vorsorgen - Vorsorgung, was soll`s? Ein möglichst langes, möglichst gesundes Leben ist von Interesse!
Die "Bezeichnung eines Vorganges und der Absicht dieses Vorganges" ist dem "Mann auf der Straße", wienerisch gsagt: blunzn, also wurscht. Das beste Beispiel ist die Tagespolitik: Da wird etwas gesagt, ich glaube: super, der Meinung bin ich eigentlich auch. Am nächsten Tag Hintergrundinfos der "sonstigen Farben": schon beginn ich zu zweifeln.

Was soll`s? Ich behalte oder ändere meine Meinung. Das Recht habe ich! Selbst bei meinen Gutachten! Irgendwer hat einmal gesagt: "Ich lasse mir nicht verbieten gescheiter geworden zu sein!"

Und so ähnlich sehe ich manche Wadelbeiserei hier. Ich war schon vor vielen Jahren unter anderem Namen im Forum, vor dem "Umbruch". Dann war mein Namen pfutsch, Neuanmeldung klappte nicht. Schon damals durfte man oft kein Mimose sein, der ich eigentlich bin. 

Das Interesse an Infos überwiegt die Sensibilität, bei mir. Aber ich bin mir sicher, bei manch einem nicht!

Und heute: die Namen haben sich geändert, aber die gewissen "hintergründigen" Beiträge sind geblieben. Schön wäre es, wenn der eine oder andere weniger Selbstliebe, sondern mehr Nächstenliebe ins Forum einbringt.

Dieses Super-Forum ist aber so hochkarätig, dass ich es trotzdem nie mehr missen möchte! Auch die "Kontrolle" finde ich ausreichend, auch wenn ich manche gelöschte Beiträge hinterher gerne (irgendwo) nachgelesen hätte, um zu wissen um was es geht/ging, um sich eine eigene Meinung zu bilden, und um ggf. vor der einen oderen anderen Person "gewarnt zu sein".

Als Admin meines  http://www.krebsforum.at/forum/index...3.html#msg2503
werde ich weiterhin diese Super-Forum empfehlen und möchte allen Diskutanten, ohne Ausnahme(!), für ihre Beiträge danken! Und bei manchen, sogar sehr schreibintensiven Forumsmitgliedern hoffe ich auf ein kleines Wunder in Richtung ....... Nächstenliebe.

Euer Entwicklungshilfeempfänger Josef

PS: https://www.pressetext.at/pte.mc?id=117748
und
http://www.ots.at/presseaussendung.p...OTS0012&mabo=1
und
http://www.ots.at/presseaussendung.p...OTS0030&mabo=1
und
http://www.bmg.bund.de/SharedDocs/Pr...-03-02-09.html

----------


## Marlene Kuehlechner

I Zur Information:
 
Im BPS wurde bereits 2004 von "Früherkennung" und der Bedeutung des PSA-Tests für die Früherkennung gesprochen.
Nachzulesen u. a. im Beitrag von Wolfgang Petter, BPS-Magazin 2,2004: "Der Patient im Spannungsfeld diverser Informationsquellen. Kapitelüberschrift: Soll ich oder soll ich nicht? 
Zitat Der BPS distanziert sich vom Massenscreening und appelliert an die Männer ein Gesundheitsbewusstsein zu entwickeln und von sich aus ab 45 Jahren (wenn erbliche Vorbelastung vorhanden ist, dann schon früher), die Möglichkeit der Früherkennung durch den PSA-Test wahrzunehmen.

Des Weiteren ist 2006 ist eine Broschüre in deutscher und türkischer Sprache mit dem Titel "Für Früherkennung - gegen Prostatakrebs" sowie eine Broschüre zum PSA-Test mit dem Titel "Ja, Man(n) soll" erschienen. Die Broschüren können über die Geschäftsstelle angefordert werden.

Auch auf http://www.prostatakrebs-bps.de/inde...362&Itemid=108 wird zur "Früherkennung" informiert.

Die Radtour 2006 stand ebenfalls dafür, die Männer zur Früherkennung zu motivieren.

Marlene Kühlechner
Geschäftsstelle Gehrden

----------


## DieterH

und was Prof. Stief dazu sagt. ...Weiterlesen

----------


## Jürgen Th

[Herr Doktor, einmal Hafenrundfahrt bitte".

 Hallo Dieter,
habe ein Mail an Werner geschickt, ich schicke Dir eine Kopie
Schöne Grüsse aus Mildstedt
Jürgen

----------


## Anonymous1

Bei dem mittlerweile (durchaus erfolgreich) durchgeführten Workshop kam von einem Teilnehmer ein sehr nützlicher Hinweis auf eine Internet-Seite zum Thema Krebserkrankung:

www.onko.tv

Die onko.tv-Internetplattform soll in erster Linie Ratgeber, Orientierungshilfe und Begleiter in einer für Patienten und Angehörigen schwierigen Phase sein. Das Team von onko.tv versucht in enger Zusammenarbeit mit Experten und Betroffenen, Antworten auf Fragen zu geben, die im Alltag oft untergehen. Zudem erhalten auch interessierte Zuschauer bei onko.tv Einblick in die Thematik. 

Gestartet wurde mit dem Themenschwerpunkt Prostatakarzinom. Zu diesem Thema erwartet Sie ab sofort jeden Monat eine neue Sendung. Die Sendungen greifen jeden Monat einen neuen Problempunkt auf, um Sie langfristig rundum zu informieren und zu unterstützen.

So findet man ein Video über Strahlentherapie oder ein anderes über die Vorsorgeuntersuchung:

http://www.onko.tv/archiv_film2.html

Danke Josef für diesen Klassetipp, alleine dafür schon hat sich Deine weite Reise gelohnt!

Grüße Dieter

----------


## Anonymous1

... und was man dagegen unternehmen kann

Gruß Dieter

Wir müssen endlich eines begreifen: 

*Wir brauchen mehr Früherkennung für weniger Zuspäterkennung!*

----------

